# Pat MacIntosh



## granfire (Jan 10, 2011)

Last summer I found one of her books on the bargain table. Looked alright so I did spend the 3 bucks on the hardcover, always considering that the library would take it if it was really bad.

'The Merchant's Mark' is a medieval murder mystery happening in Scotland. 

The old scot english language at first threw me off but eventually I got the hang of it and really enjoyed her style of writing. Though she has written many books about her Super Sleuth Gil Cunningham, it's rather obscure around here.
http://www.amazon.com/Harpers-Quine-Cunningham-Murder-Mystery/dp/1569475520


----------

